# Billing CPT code 76937-Ultrasound guidance for vascular access



## klursky (Mar 6, 2015)

For ultrasound guidance for vascular access, add-on CPT code 76937 - ultrasound guidance for vascular access - has specific requirements that must be met. We use this code is used in conjunction with central venous access procedures, including central venous catheter insertions, Swan-Ganz catheter insertions and arterial line placements. I understand that the requirements of documentation to support billing for this procedure include
1)Ultrasound evaluation of potential access sites
2)Documentation of selected vessel patency
3)Concurrent real-time ultrasound visualization of vascular needle entry
4)Permanent recording and reporting (recording requires the permanent storage of images, reporting requires the documentation of permanent images obtained in the procedures report).

My question is from a Compliance stand point-do you absolutely have to have "permanent" recording/"stored" images saved in order to charge/bill? Is 1-3 sufficient or do all 4 have to be applied? Where does Medicare stand on this? Is this a strict rule to have saved images to bill? Most of these charges are for our I/P accounts & I understand CPT codes are not needed on I/P accounts, we want to make sure we're compliant.

Thanks!

Klursky


----------

